# Making friends in mallorca



## Jmcgowan5 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, I am 23 and will be moving to mallorca to be a primary teacher in a school in Palma on August. I've spent past 2 summers in mallorca and I know my way around and how beautiful the island is but I'm worried about making friends my own ages. I wondered if there was anyone out there living in the area who can give some advice of clubs to join or Spanish classes to attend? I worked in a cocktail bar for 4 years in Scotland so I will be hoping to have a bar job at the weekend to help make friends. Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jmcgowan5 said:


> Hello, I am 23 and will be moving to mallorca to be a primary teacher in a school in Palma on August. I've spent past 2 summers in mallorca and I know my way around and how beautiful the island is but I'm worried about making friends my own ages. I wondered if there was anyone out there living in the area who can give some advice of clubs to join or Spanish classes to attend? I worked in a cocktail bar for 4 years in Scotland so I will be hoping to have a bar job at the weekend to help make friends. Thanks


You don't say what sort of friends you are interested in. If you want Spanish friends (recommended) just get out there and say hello (hola, buenos días) to people you come across in the street/paseo, etc. You will find many will respond and start talking - just take it from there. If you mean Brits, don't bother, they'll find you then it's just take them or leave them.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Palma is a fun place to live in .cycling is great up and down the coast line.you can chill or party all night long.seems to be plenty of places to learn Spanish ,look in the local press or ask around.i would suggest nationality is not important, I've met great people from all over the world who love living here. you will love it I'm sure


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Decent local website which may give you some ideas ..... News in Mallorca: Daily News BulletinsMon 4th Mar - Sun 10th Mar 2013 | SeeMallorca.com
Not sure about Palma web sites (we are 45 mins away) but there is stacks of 'life' in Palma - I'm sure you will find more than enough to do!


----------

